# Small Fishing Raft - Tributary 9.5, MiniMax Neo or Other?



## Learch

*Aire Traveller?*

I paddled a Mini Me on new years, and while it was fun, I couldn't imagine 2 anglers in one of those fishing. I'd go with a 10.5 boat. I don't think the black boats are worth the price drop, that thing will be miserable in sunlight, even on a cool day. The temperature fluctuations and the real possibility of burning yourself just does not sound fun. Don't get me wrong, I think they look badass, but even here in the gloomy NW, I wouldn't like paddling in it. 
I have a wife and 2 kids, the 10.5' Max looks pretty good. I think that the new Storm looks pretty good, but for the difference in cost I'd rather have the Hyside. 600 bucks is 600 bucks, but I'd bet the Hyside will last longer and be lighter. I really like the quality on my buddie's Mini Me, they are cool little boats. 
If you are looking at a rig to fish from, an inflatable Canoe like a SOAR or an Aire Traveler might fit your needs better. When you talk about carrying in, if you are talking about inflated or rolled up they would be easier and I know Aire has a row frame for the Traveller. They are in the same price range, and they will haul 2 people and some gear. Still around 2 grand also. They open up the option of no frame and a paddle to pack in on lakes. Something to look into.


----------



## chrisgebhardt

Check out FlyCraft www.flycraftusa.com - they're an SLC company that just started making 2 man fishing rafts. They were at the Sportsmans Expo in Denver and look pretty good. My buddy actually put a deposit down at the show - they were offering the full package for $2500 and i think full price is over $3K.

It's small but a sweet 2 man set up or you can add a rear seat for a 3rd.


----------



## gretch6364

Those flycraft certaily look like a sweet two man rig that would allow you to run some pretty skinny water. Plus with having a bigger boat too....I think it would be sweet for short day trips.

The only thing that stinks is it is PVC, and with a portable small boat, it would be nice to have hypalon that you could roll easily and not ever worry about. Especially for horse packing in. I also wonder how the frame packs down, their site doesn't really show you.


----------



## elkhaven

Lawrence S said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of putting together a small lightweight fishing raft rigged out for 2 people. I am looking at the Tributary 9.5, The MiniMax Neo, maybe the RMR 10'6" Storm. I have looked at JPW Fat Cat and Sotar 10 & 11 footers but they are more than I want to spend. This will not be my primary raft but more of a niche boat for difficult put in & take scenarios so I would like to keep the raft under $2500. I already have a Streamtech Salmonfly 13.5' (incredible boat) and 2 water master Kodiaks but need a light boat I can put one angler in. I am leaning toward the Minimax Neo because I think the extra 1.5 feet might come in handy + it weighs the same as the Tributary 9.5. I also like the black "stealth" (although it will get hot in summer) look & the fact that it will roll up fairly small.
> 
> For a frame I am looking at the NRS Fishing Frame or Bighorn. I am not sure the raised seat on the fishing frame is necessary and I am thinking a NRS Bighorn with a quality cooler and seat might make better use of limited space + I can always buy the bar for the fishing seat separately. Thoughts?
> 
> From what I have read, 7.5 - 8' oars will work well for a 10 - 10.5' boat, any recommendations for good light oars? I am looking at Sawyer SST Camo Oars in either 7.5 or 8', are these "stout" enough for a Minimax or 9.5 Tributary? They have a 1 1/4" shaft and spoon (shoal) blades for shallow water which I really like and they fit in Mini Cobra oarlocks. I would also like to make a custom anchor system.
> 
> I would appreciate any feedback & thanks! - Lawrence


I've thought about doing something like that as well, infact I took the first step this year which was to replace my 13' boat with a 15'er. Thus opening the door to an 11'+/- boat in a few years for small river fishing and jump shooting ducks... 

I would steer away from the neoprene as well, it's much less stiff than the other materials, couple that with something that will see massive temperature swings and I see it as a royal PIA to keep stiff enough to fish out of.

Regardless of how you accomplish it, fishing from a raised seat in a raft is as good as you can get IMHOP. It is a really effective way to fish out of boat, much better I think than standing in front of a driftboat. Usually this set up is such that the seat places your upper body at nearly the same position as if you were standing but if you keep it close enough that the fisherman can put his feet on the bow then you have great height plus and extrememly stabile and mobile "stance". I'd personally guess that the NRS bent bar seat would probably be the lightest and simplest to have set up, but you could go off a bench with a bolt on post (I've done both over the years). The bent bar placed in front of a drop bag while rowing from a cooler would be a pretty simple and effective set up...

As far as oars, I'm sure the SST's would be fine but I personally would get something that was interchangeable with your big boat. You may need shorter shafts but having the same blade size, oar locks and such be interchangeable is really nice. The SST's look nice and if that were to be my only use for oars I'd probably go that route, but as you have another boat, having duplicate parts that can work on either would be impossible for me to pass up on. I've pretty much always had at least two river boats, usually a drift boat and a raft and I've definitely benefited more than once having parts that could be used on either. Plus, since your from Bozeman and have two boats it's my prediction that you will be hauling both around more than you think right now. You'll always have some buddy that want's to tag a long now that you have two boats...

I would sooner float without a floor than without an anchor, but I'm not sure how you'd effectively do that on a little boat. Of course you could always buy a stern frame (either NRS, or the little strap on types) but I'd guess once you did, you'd have a place for a third seat thus defeating the purpose of a little boat. I have lots of ideas for DIY anchor systems but they vary a bit based on what you have to attach them to. I know it sounds ghetto but a simple anchor and rope that you toss over the side might serve the purpose of your mini fish slayer, at least until you figure out a better way that isn't too complicated. The anchor I think will simply be limited by how simple (and light) you want to keep your set up. My first was simply the legs from an "old folks shower stool" (sorry don't know what else to call them) 
View attachment 7632


with a sheet of ply wood bolted too it. off the back was one of the little anchor brackets:
View attachment 7631


It's a simple set up and you can almost always find one of the shower stools at a thrift store. This style system might hold another seat but you could probably convince your buddies it wouldn't be safe and keep your boat a two seater...


----------



## cataraftgirl

Here's my Hyside Outfitter 12 with a stern anchor set up. I didn't want the stern seat, so I ordered the NRS stern motor mount & a plain bar to got across the back. Cheaper than their stern fishing seat set up. The bar in this picture is a bit short & I have a longer one that worked better with the anchor system.
NRS Motor Mount Stern Side Rails at nrs.com

Too bad you are in Montana, as I'm selling this raft, frame, & oars. It would be a great little boat for 2 to fish from, and I did a weeklong trip with it last spring.


----------



## jakebrown98

Given your constraints, another vote for the Minimax. If you don't think you'll be carrying the boat in, you should consider a Puma. I don't know if the NEO would really get much hotter than than a dark blue or green boat in the sun. NEO rolls up tighter and is lighter weight than Hypalon. Call Brandon at Hyside and see what he has to say and weigh your options. 

The Mini Max I've used rows like a dream with a 48" wide NRS frame and a set of 8' SGG Cataracts. Just get a set of 65" side rails that you can cut to fitt, two straight 48" crossbars, and then make a couple of seat boards out of 1x pine that sit on the side rails (with a cut out for the LowPro and lay across the cross bars. A few strap holes to hold it in place and an ensolite pad strapped under your butt is the only other thing you need and you have a solid, light set up.


----------



## flite

*haters are going to hate*

Hey there, I rock a 9'5" saturn that i picked up for 899$. I know people hate on saturn on this site but my little boat is rad. I can throw it on top of my van with no help its only 80 lbs without the frame. I built a frame with NRS piping but would prob go with a bighorn? from nrs if i did it again. I saved a couple bucks but i was a bitch to drill all the holes and cut the pipe to length...etc. I put the 10" nrs oarlocks on and angle them out a bit to get more leverage on the oars. I'm using 8' carlile oars which give me plenty of power to move my little boat. I also have 7 footers that i use for bigger whitewater or tight spots, they are not great for flat water or windy days. This is also a fun boat to R2 or stick two friends up front and guide from the back. I 'm in steamboat so the yampa town run and upper C is mostly where I played. I did take it on two overnight this past summer and had room for a cooler, grill, 2 dry bags, small groover, 7 gal water jug, my homie and his small dog! it was tight but we did it. I also ran the blue, shoshone @4000, and the eagle @ 3500 last summer and it handled well. I really beat up my gear and this raft held up well. I took it out 60+ days and have had no problems with it. Its a great boat for the cost. Good luck


----------



## Lawrence S

Thanks for the good input and interesting ideas! Specifically, my idea is to use this boat for areas where there are no boat ramps so I can hike it in on a wheeled cart short distances. I am really leaning toward the MiniMax and this size and weight are exactly what I am looking for. I have an new NRS Bighorn 1 48" x 65" frame and a NRS angler seat bar, just need a boat! I want this boat to be totally configurable, 75% o f the time I will be using this boat for access and do my fishing out of the boat.

There are some really nice photos on line of Triibutary 9.5 with the rowing seat basically on the stern & it seems to have enough room for 2 anglers if set up right. I'm still waiting for someone to chime in in the Trib 9.5. 

I am really pulled toward the MiniMax NEO, I like the retro-ness,color, price, durability, urethane bottom chafers, and packability. The color seems to have potential +'s and -'s. I fish enough in cold weather that the heat of the boat might be welcomed at times. I have a dark green maraca, will a black boat be that much different? . It is primarily going to be set up with a fishing frame (90%) and a paddle boat (10%). I live in Montana and it does get hot in August/Sept but is that a good reason not to buy a black boat??? 

The Hyside Crew says: "One more thing to keep in mind with our NEO line is it's not the Neoprene you're probably used to, with the "baby powdered" look. Our Neoprene fabric has been rotocured and has a nice sheen to it, as you can probably tell from the pics". 

Making decisions on items you have not seen first hand is difficult! I'm just imagining a unique, stealthy, two person fishing access machine!

- Lawrence


----------



## cataraftgirl

I think you'll be happy with the Hyside. Mine is very well made. Brandon at Hyside is great to talk to. I'd shoot him an email with your questions about the Mini Max Neo. Hyside sometimes has free shipping deals.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett

I'm glad to hear someone is happy with their mini Saturn i just purchased one and I'm in the process of getting frame and oars. its extremely thick material has double material on the bottom and seems to have a good shape. I paddled my buddies mini max all last summer and fell in love with it hopefully ill be as pleased with the Saturn. For the price you cant go wrong yeah i wish i could afford the hyside but time will tell with the Saturn.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Lawrence and all Buzzards,

I am a Mt. Buzz sponsor, so if this looks like an ad it probably is. Because I support Mt. Buzz with $ I do get to advertise on this blog.

That being said I would like to show my low water 2 man fishing rig that I use on Gunny Gorge under 300 cfs, and Browns Canyon under 250 cfs. I also use this boat when I need horse or plane shuttles.

My boat is a Jack’s Plastics 10.5’ Fat Boy, with a simple and light break down 2 - bay frame, a thigh brace and stripping basket. The stripping basket and/or the thigh brace can easily be removed with two pins to make it even lighter for tough put-ins and pack-ins. I picked the Jack’s Fat Boy, not because of price but because of the durability and a 44oz bottom with a drop stitch SUP floor that I can inflate to 15+ psi making it a rock hard casting floor. I use the cooler for a seat to reduce weight, and because I stand to fish and sit only to re-tie. A swivel seat can easily be added.

This frame will also fit on any 9.5’ or 10.5’ boat (we do custom build all of our frames). I would not use a 9.5’ boat because it does not have enough gear space for my multi-day Gunny or Canada and Alaska fly-in trips. Also me and my fishing buddies over 6’ tall don’t fit.

I like the Hyside mini-maxi and would be very happy with this boat as well. Made of Hypalon and having a urethane bottom it is the lightest and longest lasting low water boat on the market. I have only owned one black boat and because of heat will never choose a black boat again. My stealth color choice is gray. I and my river buddies own several Hyside rafts that are 30+ years old and look like they will last forever and we run a lot of technical boney rivers.

Regarding costs, the least expensive boat I would use is the Rocky Mountain 10.5’. With welded seams it is the only PVC Chinese boat I would buy or sell (Correction, we do sell Aire Tributary which are also welded PVC Chinese imports). They are extremely durable but, are the heaviest of these choices. Comparing it to the previously mentioned Fly Craft, this raft would be competitive in price with our frame.

I don’t know this Fly Craft boat but it does have a good web site; but I haven’t researched their product. I do know, however, that they aren’t a Mt. Buzz sponsor so they got a free ad. The photos and price make me think it is a glued PVC Chinese raft with a powder coated steel frame. I’ll let you buzzards help me research this boat.

I personally would not own a glued PVC Chinese import or want a steel frame, but that is strictly my opinion and is also why I won’t sell either of these. My personal opinion is based on the fact I do crazy stuff and hate failure on the river. Equipment failure on the river makes for a bad day on the river.

We also sell NRS frames and customize them with our fishing options. This can save a little money, but because of the heavier low pro fittings does not save weight.

I have used 7.5’ and 8’ oars on this boat and prefer the 8’. I would not use the light weight oars but I fish boney rivers and again hate failure on the river.

I hope this was more informational than advertising. To all who advertise on this blog and don’t sponsor, I invite you to help support this great site. Andy Horn is watching you and will be calling for your support.


----------



## Osseous

That Jack's boat is pretty cool- I've seen it at the Riverboat Works shop and drooled. The drop stitch floor is a big plus if you're going to stand up much. I beam floors aren't a lot of fun to stand on after a while. I wish they'd taper the tubes on that design- there's really no need for those huge tubes way up above the waterline on a boat that size.


----------



## Lawrence S

*Than ks Ron!*

Thank you for sharing your experience and expertise on small fishing craft. I did look at the JPW Fat Boy and I really like it but it is almost 4G's. Your set up looks very clean, minimalist, functional and bomber. I really like the SUP drop stitch floor, I have one on my Streamtech Maravia and love it! Your Fat Boy would be great for running Bear Trap Canyon on the Madison, for. Such a small boat, it looks like it could hold it' own in bigger water. 

Weight is a concern but not a deal breaker. If you were going to use your 2 man fishing boat for day trips, would you consider the Tributary 9.5? I have read good reviews on it and the all seem to be positive + a decent price. As I said, I have several other fishing rafts and I am actually getting this boat for a few sections of one particular stretch of river BUT, I think if I se it up well and really like it it, it might become my go-to boat for fishing with one other person. 80% if my fishing at the moment is spey fishing so I park the boat a lot & get out to fish & usually fish streamers or dries between runs. Your rams horn lean bar looks very nice but I am going to start out without one at first & see how it goes. 

I have to confess that I am secretly hoping someone will give a positive review of he Minimax Neo! I really like its inherent characteristics, price and yes, I like that it is different! Something inside tells me to jut go out on a limb and buy the Neo & if I don't like it well, sell it and get a new boat. I actually like the grey and white minimax colors as well. Do they charge more $ for other than blue? 


Thank you for your time. I appreciate it!

- Lawrence


----------



## thinksnow

I have rowed/fished the Fat Boy from JPW also. It is the coolest small boat around. I followed my friends through Red Rocks rapid (ARK) down stream of Rincon @ low water. They had to take the rocky main channel in a 12' boat. I was able to slide between two rocks in shallow water and avoid the potential pin/spin move. It drafts about 2 inches of water with two guys and a full cooler. I don't think they could make the same move. 
I agree with Ron the mini me looks too small for a two man fishing rig, but that is just by looks not experience.
The Fat Boy Rocks. You pay for what you get...American made...10 year warranty.


----------



## Osseous

I think you will greatly regret a black fishing boat. Looks neato.... but the sun will eventually come out.


----------



## Riverboat Works

> Weight is a concern but not a deal breaker. If you were going to use your 2 man fishing boat for day trips, would you consider the Tributary 9.5? I have read good reviews on it and the all seem to be positive + a decent price.


 The 9.5’ boats have of coarse 12” less interior space and therefore 12” less straight line than a 10.5’ boat.

Aire does not spec the straight line of the 9.5’ trib on their web site, but I think it is around 3 feet. Hyside does on the Mini Maxi at 48”, and the mini at 30”. That straight line determines how long we can make the frame. We can sneak our frame out past the straight line 4-6’because of the round corners. Because I am 6’ 2”tall I made my frame 54” long to get enough leg room and also get another 6” for the fisherman. (This will surely throw this thread off course. Fodder for the trolls.)

It’s really hard for me to fit my legs into a 9’ or 9.5’ raft with a two seat frame. The front seat has to be far enough forward to allow room for the oars to swing and that leaves little room for the front passenger’s legs. We build our 9’ mini me frames at 48” long and my legs are bent into the foot bay and the front passenger is also cramped into their space. Short people are more comfortable than those 6’ and taller. We have to break the rule for maximum frame length, which is another reason to get the longer boat.

The tributary is a very good boat for the money but needs that extra foot of space to be comfortable for two people with a frame. It is a better R-2 paddle boat than a two person fishing boat.



> That Jack's boat is pretty cool- I've seen it at the Riverboat Works shop and drooled. The drop stitch floor is a big plus if you're going to stand up much. I beam floors aren't a lot of fun to stand on after a while. I wish they'd taper the tubes on that design- there's really no need for those huge tubes way up above the waterline on a boat that size.


 When Jack first introduced the Fat Boy it was 10’ long. After trying this frame design, we had him add 6” to make it work and be comfortable. Now at 10.5” it works well. An interesting point about Jack is he can custom make or change anything you want, i.e. bigger tubes, diminishing tubes, longer, shorter, wider, etc. etc. The only problem is you have to pay for custom, therefore mass produced imports are cheaper.

Another interesting discovery we made when adding 12” or 18” to these small boats was how much better they tracked. The shorter boats are always turning when you are not rowing or paddling. The longer boats stay on line much better. If you ever paddle this new longer boat you will really appreciate the extra room when R-4ing. 





> I have to confess that I am secretly hoping someone will give a positive review of he Minimax Neo! I really like its inherent characteristics, price and yes, I like that it is different! Something inside tells me to jut go out on a limb and buy the Neo & if I don't like it well, sell it and get a new boat. I actually like the grey and white minimax colors as well. Do they charge more $ for other than blue?


 On the subject of Black neoprene vs other colors of hypalon. You are saving $380 buying the black NEO. I have already stated my opinion of the heat factor of black. I am in Denver attending the Colorado Outfitters show and talked to Brandon of Hyside, and he said Hyside has introduced the NEO to have something new that could compete with the lower price point PVC boats. Neoprene was used to make boats decades ago and was replaced with hypalon because it was more abrasion resistant and could be made in different colors all of them much cooler in the sun. Hypalon and it’s fellow rubber compounds have gotten so expensive that the boating industry has had to find less expensive coatings for their fabric, therefore the PVC boats and now the return of neoprene. The NEO line is new so there is no long term performance record, only pre hypalon performance records. Brandon did say he could glue any color top chafing to help the heat issue, but that would mostly affect paddle boating. It would also increase cost and weight. Being an old timer (bought my first used black boat in 1978), I will close by saying how happy we all were when we got our first blue and yellow boats. I would spend the extra $380 (if I had it) to get any color other than black.




> From what I have read, 7.5 - 8' oars will work well for a 10 - 10.5' boat, any recommendations for good light oars? I am looking at Sawyer SST Camo Oars in either 7.5 or 8', are these "stout" enough for a Minimax or 9.5 Tributary? They have a 1 1/4" shaft and spoon (shoal) blades for shallow water which I really like and they fit in Mini Cobra oarlocks.


 When considering smaller oars and therefore smaller oar locks, there will be the issue of finding smaller oar towers. Standard oar locks have a 5/8” shaft and the smaller have 1/2”. NRS does not make an oar tower for the smaller lock, and I don’t know any one that stocks them. Custom made might be your only source. The Buzzards will know if there are any stock small diameter oar towers that will fit your NRS frame.

The clear choice is, go gray or blue and go 10.5’.


Thanks again to Mt. Buzz for this great forum, and to all the sponsors that fund it and make it happen.


----------



## elkhaven

Riverboat Works said:


> When considering smaller oars and therefore smaller oar locks, there will be the issue of finding smaller oar towers. Standard oar locks have a 5/8” shaft and the smaller have 1/2”. NRS does not make an oar tower for the smaller lock, and I don’t know any one that stocks them. Custom made might be your only source. The Buzzards will know if there are any stock small diameter oar towers that will fit your NRS frame.


should be able to put a 5/8 to 1/2" plastic bushing...
Sea Dog Oarlock Bushing 5/8" Down to 1/2"


----------



## gretch6364

Ron,

Thank you for taking the time to type out your responses and give your experience. I have heard great things about you personally from people who have bought boats from you and I am local in CO and have been to your shop and purchased stuff from you in the past. Will continue to as well, becuase I need some rod holders and you guys make the best pre-fabbed ones at a reasonable price.

All this being said, I am not associated with flycraftusa, and based on his post, neither is the other person who brought them up. It is not them getting "free advertising" just becuase someone mentions their boats and website in an online forum.

I agree a steel frame is not the best, and neither is a PVC boat, but for a day trip boat in skinny water, especially a second boat, I think it is cool. That being said, for probably $1,500 you could get the RMR Storm, and have DRE, AAA, or Riverboat Works build you a frame for it and be a good bit under $2,500. Which is cheaper than the flycraft boats.

Also Ron, just a heads up....I think your site is down. When I went to it, I got a site selling yachts and stuff.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Gretch6364, 

Thanks for clarifying that Fly Craft was not commercially sneaking the link to their web site on to the buzz without paying their dues. Their web site was very impressive, and I would like to know more about them. I tried not to bash them and hope I made it clear that I only assumed from the photos and the price that they were a PVC import with a steel frame. I will check them out and do my research. The pictures and the web site were very well done.

Even though you did not put it in as an advertisement, they got a great plug on the buzz. Generally when this happens the company comes back with a great reply pitching their product, and often they encourage or have designed the first entry and the second and third entry. It is expensive for all of the small companies that are sponsors on the Buzz to pay for their support. I wish all companies that get a great plug on the buzz would join and become partners. This is a great forum and it takes business sponsors to make it work. It is expensive to be a partner and for Riverboat Works it has been well worth it. If you do get to know these guys at Fly Craft encourage them to become a Mt. Buzz partner. It would be great if all the Buzzards that promote companies that aren't partners would encourage them to join and support this great boater’s forum. It is a great way to get your product in front of the boating market.

We did launch our new web site a couple of days ago and that took longer to become active then we thought it would. It did activate this afternoon so check it out. This is just phase one of the launch so it is the skeleton of what is to come. It will be a work in progress for several weeks getting all the products into the shopping cart. We are going to be including video for most of the products showing how they function. All the options for our frames will also be on video showing how they work and fit together. It is a big project and is taking a lot of work and time. If I get my way it will be finished by March 1st.

We have recently purchased River Sombreros so it is also being worked into our web site. We are excited to have this new product in our business. Taking on a new product and starting a new season is always exciting but also a lot of work.

With these latest storms it looks like we may have a good boating year. We will keep doing our snow dance.

Thanks again for your comments and reply, all were well taken and appreciated.


----------

